# Neuen Server gesucht!



## schnarnd (29. März 2004)

Kann mir jemand einen guten Server verraten mit MySQL?Der sollte aber kostenlos sein.Momentan bin ich nämlich bei Lycos.Pop-ups find ich nciht schlimm aber die knaller mir einfach einen Fram in meine Seite rein.
schlimm sieht das aus:  
Also ich suche kostenlosen Server wenn es sein muss dann auch ohne MYSQL aber bitte keine Frames.
Danke im Vorraus!

[Johannes Röttger]
Keine Werbung, danke. Erstrecht keine .de.vu-Domains!
[/Johannes Röttger]


----------



## Tommy (29. März 2004)

Schau mal auf http://freewebspace.net - Dort sind sehr viele Provider aufgelistet.


----------



## schnarnd (31. März 2004)

JO danke soweit.Hab ncoh ne Frage!Halt ihr diese Seite für seriös?
http://www.piranho.com/ .Die werben mit kostenlosen Server unbegrenzt Traffic und so weiter.Da muss doch ein Haken dabei sein oder?


----------



## Tobias K. (31. März 2004)

moin


Also auf den ersten Blick nciht schlecht, aber ich glaube wenn du da einen enormen Traffic verursacht schmeissen die dich raus.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## schnarnd (31. März 2004)

Das werde ich wohl kaum schaffen! 
Dann denke ich mal melde ich mal an!


----------



## schnarnd (6. April 2004)

Hmm ich hab immer ncoh nicht gefunden wo nach ich suche!Kann mir keiner einen direkten Link geben zum kostenlosen WebhostingAlso Bedingungen fpr mich sind : PHP , MySQL , über 50 mb und keinen Fram wie bei Lycos/tripod.
Bedingungen hört sihc jetzt so unfreundlich an aber ihr wisst schon was ich mein.
Thx im Vorraus!


----------

